# I need your help!!, I have a family history of diabetes



## Dr.AA.diabetes (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,

My Family History of Diabetes and my medical background got me inspired to do something about diabetes. I am a PhD student at De Montfort University and I am conducting research on ''the effects of exercise physiology in diabetes''. As a part of my project I have devised a survey for peoples with type1 and 2 diabetes and their attitudes towards exercise and diet, link below. I am now in the process of collecting responses for this survey and any responses would be a great help. Would it be possible for you to distribute my survey to possible respondents.

The link below will take you to the questionnaire, which has more detailed information on the first page. Please read this before answering any questions.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5QY9G8Y

Best wishes

Ahmed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

This has been approved


----------



## Dr.AA.diabetes (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Northerner,

Thank you so much for your help.

Best wishes

Ahmed


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this the same one/type that's in the pump forum? They are both from the same place.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Is this the same one/type that's in the pump forum? They are both from the same place.



I think it's a different researcher from the same project Sue, looking at different aspects


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2012)

have completed


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2012)

Different questions, certainly.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2012)

All complete. 

Some of the questions difficult to answer. eg. how much blood sugar changes after exercise. It would depend on exercise, duration and a lot of other variables. Impossible to give a single figure.

Other than that, I wish you luck with it. 

Rob


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2012)

Did done x 2.  Very simlar to other servey.  Hope someone gets something out of it !


----------

